# YES! No Permit CCW in WV to Pass Tomorrow



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Our idiot governor vetoed a permitless CCW bill, but the Senate plans to take it up tomorrow and over ride the veto.. 

Will be nice to not have Unkle know if I decide to carry a gun or not.. 

But.. ... I'll still probably keep a WV permit so I can travel in other states that accept WV's permits.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Our idiot governor vetoed a permitless CCW bill, but the Senate plans to take it up tomorrow and over ride the veto..
> 
> Will be nice to not have Unkle know if I decide to carry a gun or not..
> 
> But.. ...* I'll still probably keep a WV permit so I can travel in other states that accept WV's permits.*


That's a wise move. When the Virginia governor was in an uproar over the reciprocity of CCW permits, WV was still on the list of approved states.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think most people who really carry do keep their permit/license so that they can go to other states , but for those who would only very rarely travel to another state it gives them another option , and more importantly it keeps criminals thinking any one any where int he state could be carrying and spoil their fun , if they don't like those odds they can head to easier victims some place else.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The fact I do go back to VA every now and then is a big reason Darren, but I hate that MD will no allow ANYONE to carry... 

Most of my family lives in TX, and I do visit there too some times.. soooo.....

If I didn't travel I'd give up my permit at renewal time.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Hope the senate has the votes to override the governor's veto. 

Does this mean I can concealed carry without a permit if I visit WV? Hope so, that's the way it should be everywhere. 

GREENCOUNTYPETE I think most people who really carry do keep their permit/license so that they can go to other states , but for those who would only very rarely travel to another state it gives them another option , and more importantly it keeps criminals thinking any one any where int he state could be carrying and spoil their fun , if they don't like those odds they can head to easier victims some place else.

How about MD?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Careful what you wish for.

Now all the gang-bangers can also carry without a permit if they haven't been convicted of any felonies


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep, they got plenty of votes to over ride it and have already said they will.

No, you have to be a resident to carry without a permit, or have a permit from your state that WV recognizes.

Um.. We don't have too many gang bangers or problems with them here in WV... This is a state where the stars and bars fly very proudly on almost every other house it seems..

Our big problem here is ******** with big pick-ups that want you to hold their beer while they show you something.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Careful what you wish for.
> 
> Now all the gang-bangers can also carry without a permit if they haven't been convicted of any felonies


In case you haven't noticed, the gang bangers all concealed carried even when it was illegal. Bangers don't follow the law anyway. The difference is that the cops can't arrest them for concealed carry if they find the gun during a search. Of course if the cops get to the point of a search they have to have probable cause that the banger has broken some other law so they are going to be arrested anyway.

You are trading being able to charge the banger with illegal concealed carry for the right of most citizens to concealed carry without the fear of being arrested for it and the right to concealed carry without needing the gooberment's permission and without being on a gooberment list of people that own a gun and concealed carry. Sounds like a good trade to me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> In case you haven't noticed, the gang bangers all concealed carried even when it was illegal. Bangers don't follow the law anyway. *The difference is that the cops can't arrest them for concealed carry *if they find the gun during a search. Of course if the cops get to the point of a search they have to have probable cause that the banger has broken some other law so they are going to be arrested anyway.
> 
> You are trading being able to charge the banger with illegal concealed carry for the right of most citizens to concealed carry without the fear of being arrested for it and the right to concealed carry without needing the gooberment's permission and without being on a gooberment list of people that own a gun and concealed carry. Sounds like a good trade to me.


That was my point.

It allows those who might not have qualified for a permit to carry without fear of consequences.

Cops don't need much "probable cause" to frisk someone.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think the question you should be asking is how does this effect fedral school zone law ,not sure about WV but you can hardly drive through a town in WI without passing through a school zone 

anyway when they wrote the concealed carry law here in 2011 they forgot to write in the exception for off duty an retired cops to carry on school grounds so the deputy sheriff dropping his kids off at school on his way to work was committing a felony they figured it out before any off duty cops actually got charged with this but they did get a grandpa who didn't realize pulling into the driveway to drop off his grand kids was a felony.
the state legislature rushed through the change for of duty and retired law enforcement last year, but we are still working on the change for the rest of us CCL holders federal school zone law allows for CCL holders to pass within 1000 feet of a school while carrying , and if the state law allows for CCL holders to carry on school grounds and in schools that is ok also but state law needs to specifically make that 

unlicensed permitted carriers can open carry here always could , but not withing 1000 feet of a school grounds , that is 1000 feet from the farthest edge of school property.

my parents house sits 200 yards east of the old grade school , so carry was always limited to just on private property , you can't step into the street while carrying unlicensed since the federal school zone law was put in place in 1990.
just when the elementary school was closed an flattened and made into a town park and ball fields the middle school bought the 80 acre corn field next to the school for sports field expansion putting them back in a school zone by about three hundred feet , the town had 3 schools one at each end and one in the middle making open carry impossible in nearly all of town add in the christian school and the school for the handicapped and that is all of town. any k-12 school 1000 feet from the farthest edge of their property.

you may still want to keep your license/permit when you figure the answer to this question.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

And gun charges were/are the first chip bargained away by most prosecutors.:flame: So I guess they really don't need illegal concealed carry laws.



Nimrod said:


> In case you haven't noticed, the gang bangers all concealed carried even when it was illegal. Bangers don't follow the law anyway. The difference is that the cops can't arrest them for concealed carry if they find the gun during a search. Of course if the cops get to the point of a search they have to have probable cause that the banger has broken some other law so they are going to be arrested anyway.
> 
> You are trading being able to charge the banger with illegal concealed carry for the right of most citizens to concealed carry without the fear of being arrested for it and the right to concealed carry without needing the gooberment's permission and without being on a gooberment list of people that own a gun and concealed carry. Sounds like a good trade to me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you want to carry in other states you'll still need a permit in WV too


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That was my point.
> 
> It allows those who might not have qualified for a permit to carry without fear of consequences.
> 
> Cops don't need much "probable cause" to frisk someone.


Those who aren't qualified for a permit are probably not legally allowed to possess a firearm anyway


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Those who aren't qualified for a permit are probably not legally allowed to possess a firearm anyway


that would be the case here anyone can get a License at 21 or open carry at 18 that can legally own a firearm.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I hope VA unscrews itself soon. I live close enough to the VA border that we grocery shop there half the time, and I almost always get my gas ($0.30 cheaper) there. It's become a real pain to down-load and stash everytime I go to fill up my truck. 

I'd be nice if the other 49 states had the same epiphany WV had. 
God gave us a right, the constitution recognized it, and, somehow, the fed and state governments see fit to infringe it.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I hope VA unscrews itself soon. I live close enough to the VA border that we grocery shop there half the time, and I almost always get my gas ($0.30 cheaper) there. It's become a real pain to down-load and stash everytime I go to fill up my truck.
> 
> I'd be nice if the other 49 states had the same epiphany WV had.
> God gave us a right, the constitution recognized it, and, somehow, the fed and state governments see fit to infringe it.




You really download at the gas station? It's probably the most likely place to be robbed at. I would stop being politically correct on this one buddy. I've recently realized that the state cares not 1 bit about me or mine. So I try to carry everywhere I go. Signs be damned. The worst thing I do is drive under the posted speed limit. I'm tired of being limited because of what a criminal might or might not do. To get caught conceal carrying, you have to be doing other big time illegal stuff. I'd take my chances. Criminals are getting more brazen. And I guess it depends on the local politics. I just moved to Alabama from Wisconsin. Talk about a nice change finally. And it's not just the weather.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Not at the gas station, but I do download before I cross the state line- unless I have an OWB holster for what I'm carrying. 

I know enough of the cops in the next county up that I'd probably be fine, but I can't risk it. A firearms infraction, even a minor one, will cost me my job, and probably my career. 
I keep my nose clean enough to avoid attention, but I can't afford to screw around with alcohol, tobacco, or gun laws.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Veedog said:


> You really download at the gas station? It's probably the most likely place to be robbed at. I would stop being politically correct on this one buddy. I've recently realized that the state cares not 1 bit about me or mine. So I try to carry everywhere I go. Signs be damned. The worst thing I do is drive under the posted speed limit. I'm tired of being limited because of what a criminal might or might not do. To get caught conceal carrying, you have to be doing other big time illegal stuff. I'd take my chances. Criminals are getting more brazen. And I guess it depends on the local politics. I just moved to Alabama from Wisconsin. Talk about a nice change finally. And it's not just the weather.


Not that I disagree but it's not something I would share. By doing so and being open about it you are a criminal, criminal trespassing if you go past the legally posted sign. That mentality is what hurts law abiding gun owners more than helping them.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> In case you haven't noticed, the gang bangers all concealed carried even when it was illegal. Bangers don't follow the law anyway. The difference is that the cops can't arrest them for concealed carry if they find the gun during a search. Of course if the cops get to the point of a search they have to have probable cause that the banger has broken some other law so they are going to be arrested anyway.
> 
> You are trading being able to charge the banger with illegal concealed carry for the right of most citizens to concealed carry without the fear of being arrested for it and the right to concealed carry without needing the gooberment's permission and without being on a gooberment list of people that own a gun and concealed carry. Sounds like a good trade to me.


As much as I am for constitutional carry my biggest issue is the moron 18-25 year old kids with ZERO training toting a gun around concealed. I wouldn't mind no permit open carry because then I can at least see the idiot with a gun. I'm all about people owning guns but I think for concealment there needs to be training. I live in Texas and our course is a joke! Just because you get a permit does not mean you are ready or capable of using the weapon.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

It's a good day for america. Hopefully more states will be getting this soon too. Parents who raise their kids right should be training them in firearms, safe handling etc.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Careful what you wish for.
> 
> Now all the gang-bangers can also carry without a permit if they haven't been convicted of any felonies


They do anyway!


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Not that I disagree but it's not something I would share. By doing so and being open about it you are a criminal, criminal trespassing if you go past the legally posted sign. That mentality is what hurts law abiding gun owners more than helping them.



Ok I'm a criminal. But when the lead flies in a gun free zone you will wish criminals like me were there to help protect you. You won't even know I'm carrying. So please do explain how my mentality is hurting law abiding gun owners. I have a carry license, just because a sign is up doesn't change my procedures. What's really hurting freedom loving people is mentalities like yours. I'm not trying to be rude, but get your head out of the sand. You think a sign will keep you safe? Try wearing a sign pinned on your forehead that says everywhere you go is a gun free zone. Then walk around the hood with that sign and report back here how safe you were. Also if you drive over the speed limit please stop it. It gives drivers like me a bad name.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Veedog said:


> Ok I'm a criminal. But when the lead flies in a gun free zone you will wish criminals like me were there to help protect you. You won't even know I'm carrying. So please do explain how my mentality is hurting law abiding gun owners. I have a carry license, just because a sign is up doesn't change my procedures. What's really hurting freedom loving people is mentalities like yours. I'm not trying to be rude, but get your head out of the sand. You think a sign will keep you safe? Try wearing a sign pinned on your forehead that says everywhere you go is a gun free zone. Then walk around the hood with that sign and report back here how safe you were. Also if you drive over the speed limit please stop it. It gives drivers like me a bad name.


I like my head in the sand, Iraq and Afghanistan were just fine. 

I don't go to "gun free" zones often enough. If you could read you would have seen that I stated I don't disagree with you but I wouldn't share that information. I know a sign doesn't protect anything. I won't wish for you because I won't be in a gun free zone to begin with. When you somehow get caught carrying concealed where you shouldn't because you bent over and your gun is now visible and someone sees it you broke the law. Good for you being safe and still having a permit. 

Owning a car and owning a gun are 2 separate things. I have yet to see just a speeding ticket alone be a felony, good luck saying that with criminal trespass. Do what you want I don't really care it's your life. I paid for my freedoms already I don't worry about that!


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

FYI- you won't even know I'm speeding in Texas!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you also have to understand that in some states the no gun signs not on federal or state property don't carry weight of law in others only after you have been made aware of their presence.

about the only way you get any citation in some states is if , you carry past a sign , the owner/manager notices you are carrying and makes you aware of the sign and you refuse to leave right away they call the police and they tell you about the sign and you refuse to leave.

so if you carry accidentally past a sign you didn't notice and some one notices your carrying , and asks you to leave you apologize for not seeing the sign and leave. 

check your state law carefully


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you also have to understand that in some states the no gun signs not on federal or state property don't carry weight of law in others only after you have been made aware of their presence.
> 
> about the only way you get any citation in some states is if , you carry past a sign , the owner/manager notices you are carrying and makes you aware of the sign and you refuse to leave right away they call the police and they tell you about the sign and you refuse to leave.
> 
> ...


Generally this is how it can go. But why deliberately do it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

different people weight risk vs threat differently 

after we got carry 2011 ,I talked to several people who had been carrying illegally for many years , the fine at the time was 100 dollars and anyone who had a justified use fo the gun went to court and was found that the law prohibiting carry did not apply to them as it was unconstitutional in their case , I think we were just another case or two from it being ruled unconstitutional as it applied everyone so they quickly passed a fairly relaxed carry bill that lets you carry open or concealed with very minimal training , no live fire and for 50 dollars , the renewal is 25 , I think they were concerned it needed some boundary and a tax although they made the tax fairly minimal and because it could only cover costs it went down to 40 dollars after a year.

actually when I was a mechanic 20 years ago 15 years before it was a legal option in Wisconsin I saw a lot of weapons cleverly hidden in cars and trucks out of plain sight , I suppose they would refuse any search and probably never be in any risk of being asked for a search in the first place.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> FYI- you won't even know I'm speeding in Texas!




You still haven't explained how my mentality is hurting legal gun owners. Wait until a concealed carry holder stops one of these mass shootings. That's the gun grabbers nightmare. They actually like the bloodshed. But if a gun stops a bad guy, they sweep it under the rug. I understand you're trying to be politically correct, but I'm practical instead. My understanding on the sign and gun issue is that they have to ask you to leave, and then if you don't it becomes an issue. To each his own, but to insinuate that I'm some kind of criminal is absurd. It's fence sitters like you that have been the problem.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Veedog said:


> You still haven't explained how my mentality is hurting legal gun owners. Wait until a concealed carry holder stops one of these mass shootings. That's the gun grabbers nightmare. They actually like the bloodshed. But if a gun stops a bad guy, they sweep it under the rug. I understand you're trying to be politically correct, but I'm practical instead. My understanding on the sign and gun issue is that they have to ask you to leave, and then if you don't it becomes an issue. To each his own, but to insinuate that I'm some kind of criminal is absurd. It's fence sitters like you that have been the problem.


Fence sitter huh? Once again I'll reiterate it for you in plain American English. I do not disagree with you, I would not share that info though. When the gun grabbers see you saying that it adds fuel to their fire. No armed citizen has ever stopped a mass shooting and that is because it never made it to the FBIs criteria for a mass shooting, a stat no one really wants to hear but the truth. I am pro gun all day everyday and if you want to tell the world you intentionally disobey the law that's your issue not mine. It also says something of your integrity as a person because if you did get caught you would probably say you forgot or missed it instead of saying I won't let your sign keep me from being safe. Have a great day.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Fence sitter huh? Once again I'll reiterate it for you in plain American English. I do not disagree with you, I would not share that info though. When the gun grabbers see you saying that it adds fuel to their fire. No armed citizen has ever stopped a mass shooting and that is because it never made it to the FBIs criteria for a mass shooting, a stat no one really wants to hear but the truth. I am pro gun all day everyday and if you want to tell the world you intentionally disobey the law that's your issue not mine. It also says something of your integrity as a person because if you did get caught you would probably say you forgot or missed it instead of saying I won't let your sign keep me from being safe. Have a great day.



So you don't disagree with me, but you just have to insult me. My integrity probably you say? Show me how sharing this opinion is somehow illegal or dangerous? Stand up and be a man not a mouse.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think what was being said is don't advertise you ignore rules , do it don't do it , but don't advertise that you ignore them.


some people like to pretend that a sticker in the window protects them and they get very upset when you burst their bubble.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

My number one rule is self preservation. Gun free zones have become massacre zones. I'm a conceal carry holder and an FFL holder. I'm cleaner than most citizens I know.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> As much as I am for constitutional carry my biggest issue is the moron 18-25 year old kids with ZERO training toting a gun around concealed. I wouldn't mind no permit open carry because then I can at least see the idiot with a gun. I'm all about people owning guns but I think for concealment there needs to be training. I live in Texas and our course is a joke! Just because you get a permit does not mean you are ready or capable of using the weapon.


It would be nice if everyone got some training in carrying a gun. However, show me the part of the constitution that has any requirement, other than being a citizen, to own and carry a gun. 

From my perspective you may be that untrained loony with a gun. Please provide a way that I can require you to get training without infringing on your second amendment rights? That means no permit and no possibility that the gooberment can have a list of gun owners.

A responsible person will get some training. Trained or not, a young person may let his emotions get the better of him and an idiot is still an idiot.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> It would be nice if everyone got some training in carrying a gun. However, show me the part of the constitution that has any requirement, other than being a citizen, to own and carry a gun.
> 
> From my perspective you may be that untrained loony with a gun. Please provide a way that I can require you to get training without infringing on your second amendment rights? That means no permit and no possibility that the gooberment can have a list of gun owners.
> 
> A responsible person will get some training. Trained or not, a young person may let his emotions get the better of him and an idiot is still an idiot.



Not only that has there been a rash of concealed carry holders flipping out and shooting people lately? You sound like the liberals in WI sounded when we passed conceal carry. They claimed people would now be shooting each other over parking spot disputes. Of course it never happened. Tex sounds like he thinks he's the only one who knows what is right for everyone else. His types are the ones you usually have to watch closely.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Sorry the above was for texaspredatorhu NOT Nimrod.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Yup that's me as a whole. Clearly your narrow brain cannot understand what I was saying. GCP summarized it best. I do however like you are willing to put your rights and your FFL at risk makes a real man out of you.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> It would be nice if everyone got some training in carrying a gun. However, show me the part of the constitution that has any requirement, other than being a citizen, to own and carry a gun.
> 
> From my perspective you may be that untrained loony with a gun. Please provide a way that I can require you to get training without infringing on your second amendment rights? That means no permit and no possibility that the gooberment can have a list of gun owners.
> 
> A responsible person will get some training. Trained or not, a young person may let his emotions get the better of him and an idiot is still an idiot.


Where in the constitution does it say to allow conceal carry? It doesn't. If you read my earlier post I said I am good with a no permit open carry but prefer those that conceal to be trained. I don't really care if you break the laws or not, but flaunting it does show lack of responsibility as a gun owner and does not help the cause against the anti gun crowd. I know gun free zones aren't safe I am not ignorant to that but using self preservation as an excuse to break the law will still probably get you hemmed up.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Veedog if I have offended you I am sorry. You are right and I am wrong.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu, so open carrying automatically gives you the training then? Your logic is so flawed that you shouldn't even use a gun. And now you're claims by that only open carry is in the constitution. Nobody is flaunting anything. Open carry is flaunting I guess. I conceal carry so I'm not a target and can have the surprise on my side. Show me the law I've broken please? Your arguments are feeble.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Where in the constitution does it say to allow conceal carry?


The "shall not be infringed" part. 

If I want to mount a 2rd full-auto .22lr with bayonet on my 10-gallon hat band, the founding authors were pretty clear to say that the government had no standing to limit my right to do it. The rules of liberty and the rules of good judgment don't always align, though. 

I get what you're both saying, though, and I don't think you guys are as far apart as it looks like on paper. 

I agree with you 100%, Predator, that one should keep a low profile, and that the untrained masses can be a little scary.

But I also get what Veedog is saying: it's my right, no one has any business limiting it, and my claim to personal defense trumps any arbitrary laws that someone seeks to put in place. 

I think Pete nailed the issue with his comment regarding threat vs. risk assessment. It's all a personal choice, and sharpshooting our brothers in arms is not the right approach. People like Veedog, who openly admit to ignoring the signs are not the ones that give us gun owners a bad name. It's the folks willing to lie about the facts in order to restrict our rights, that give us a bad name. The bad name is not earned, and is no accident.

Above, I posted that I now download before crossing the state line a mile up the road from my house. God gave me the right to protect myself, and a direct order to protect my wife, but I let a sign sway me. It's how I make my own threat vs. risk assessment for that specific scenario. If it were only a minor infraction, and not something that would take my livelihood and ability to provide for my family from me, then the decision I would make would like be different. 

As it is, I have to live amongst the mis-informed zombies, and the untrained masses, but that is all part of the cost of liberty. Just like sometimes catching wiff of a fart is part of the cost of hanging out with your buddies.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Veedog said:


> Texaspredatorhu, so open carrying automatically gives you the training then? Your logic is so flawed that you shouldn't even use a gun. And now you're claims by that only open carry is in the constitution. Nobody is flaunting anything. Open carry is flaunting I guess. I conceal carry so I'm not a target and can have the surprise on my side. Show me the law I've broken please? Your arguments are feeble.


if I see someone carrying openly I can get away from them because I can see it. If I can't see it then I can't. What's so hard to understand about that? I have carried a gun on every continent but one, I have earned my rights and freedoms so I guess my logic is flawed. You sir are correct and I am wrong. I am humbled by your vast knowledge. I am sorry for ever questioning you. I will surrender my firearms as soon as possible. Sorry for wasting your time good sir. May you have a blessed day.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

So now when you see someone open carrying you flee in the opposite direction? Instead of carrying guns on every continent but 1 you should read up on the constitution. When I was young and in the military I thought I was cool too. Then when I got older I realized I was just a pawn in the corporations game. Stop with the whoa is me bullschit.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Veedog said:


> So now when you see someone open carrying you flee in the opposite direction? Instead of carrying guns on every continent but 1 you should read up on the constitution. When I was young and in the military I thought I was cool too. Then when I got older I realized I was just a pawn in the corporations game. Stop with the whoa is me bullschit.


you need to go back and re read. Whoa is me? No comprende! 

Listen I apologized for questioning you and I am humbled by your vast knowledge. I am sorry for questioning you and I will turn in my guns as soon as possible because you feel I am not qualified to use one. Thank you for the guidance. Have a blessed day yank.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

I can see I'm dealing with a petulant child here. Sorry folks.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Veedog said:


> I can see I'm dealing with a petulant child here. Sorry folks.


Excuse me for disagreeing with you. I guess if people do not think like you they are petulant children. I guess if you cannot hear or understand others points of view you are far superior. Have a great day Yankee.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

It's not the disagreeing. It's the name calling and then saying you are going to turn in your guns right away. Just like a kid breaking his toys to spite his parents. Now go home kid, your mammy has dinner ready. Don't forget to wash up and put on your superman pajamas.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Veedog said:


> It's not the disagreeing. It's the name calling and then saying you are going to turn in your guns right away. Just like a kid breaking his toys to spite his parents. Now go home kid, your mammy has dinner ready. Don't forget to wash up and put on your superman pajamas.


Yes sir.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Well it's looking real good for W. Virginia's Firearm Freedom Score now!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YcXJ7_8dUE[/ame]


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

*be done with name calling*


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Where in the constitution does it say to allow conceal carry? It doesn't. If you read my earlier post I said I am good with a no permit open carry but prefer those that conceal to be trained. I don't really care if you break the laws or not, but flaunting it does show lack of responsibility as a gun owner and does not help the cause against the anti gun crowd. I know gun free zones aren't safe I am not ignorant to that but using self preservation as an excuse to break the law will still probably get you hemmed up.


The constitution doesn't say a word about how a person should carry their arms. Therefore any method is permitted. Laws are passed to tell us what we can't do, not what we can. Unless it is prohibited, an action is permitted. 

I believe that the constitution gives every citizen the right to keep and bear arms. I also believe there should be exceptions for felons and crazy people and I recognize that there is a conflict between those two beliefs. You believe that open carry is OK without training while training should be required for concealed carry. I find that belief much more illogical than my beliefs but I do understand. 

We are on a slippery slope with any restrictions on gun use or ownership. The problem is that, if you impose any restrictions on others, you have to impose them on yourself too. I don't see how you are going to force people who concealed carry to undergo mandatory training without the gooberment getting involved and having lists of gun owners. 

Bottom line, I trust my fellow citizens enough to allow open or concealed carry without permit when the alternative is government intrusion.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Why does a law abiding citizen need a license to do anything other than provide a revenue stream? No reason other than that.


----------

